# California Launches Electric Car 'Cap-in-Trade' Scheme



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

That may actually be a good thing. That way the people who want to build EVs are made more profitable buy selling EVs for the ones that don't.


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

If experience is any guide, domestic manufacturers will use the scheme to put off developing fully electric cars for a few years, then whine and complain when the trading market shrinks to nothing and they can't buy their way out anymore. Then lobbyists will be hired and the deadline pushed back another dozen years.


----------

